# Group size at 50y?



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 19, 2016)

Went this weekend and shot the G40 with the vortex venom. After getting it dialed in to one big ragged hole at 10 yards I backed it up to 50...Now this is my first time shooting a handgun at that distance so I wasn't sure what to expect...best I could manage with using one of my rifle bags to prop on was about 6"...while I know this would certainly put me in the kill zone for a whitetail, I am hoping to improve with practice...
What size groups are you guys getting?


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 19, 2016)

About half that - 3" and not consistently though. Depends on the ammo in my experience. Underwood 200 grain JHP seem to do the best in my G40.


----------



## HarryO45 (Sep 19, 2016)

I think 6" at 50 yards is decent.  Not many people can do that


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 20, 2016)

HarryO45 said:


> I think 6" at 50 yards is decent.  Not many people can do that



well I don't have a lot of lofty goals...I just want it to be enough to kill a deer..


----------



## rosewood (Sep 20, 2016)

Off sandbags with a optical sight, that seems like a big spread to me.  My 10" contender will shoot 1/2 group at 50 yards in the 7mm TCU and my Taurus .357 mag 6" with a scope will shoot <2" at 100 yards with my handloads.  Now, that is using a 4 or 6x pistol scope.  I couldn't do that with a non-magnifying sight.  I am wondering if you could use some load tweaking though.  But I have no idea what a Glock is capable of.  That may be it.  I would think 2"-3" range would be more appropriate with an optical sight and good loads.

Rosewood


----------



## Monty4x4 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'll say that's better than I could likely shoot my first time out, but I too think you could do better and wonder what ammo you're using.  

Get yourself some Underwood (unless you hand load) and see if it improves.  I would say the 180 gr or 200 gr XTP's.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 21, 2016)

these were 180 gr FMJ loads made by Sig, I bought some Federal 180gr Vital shok that I plan on hunting with but they haven't come in yet. I have a 40 yard indoor range close to the house and will get more practice in at that distance with those rounds before I try it on a deer..


----------



## BCPbuckhunter (Sep 21, 2016)

You can do better you just need to practice. I can shoot 6 inch groups at 100 yards with my G40 and a Trijicon RMR led sight off of bags. I need more practice but the gun is way more capable than I am.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 21, 2016)

I had no doubt it was the shooter and not the gun lol


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 21, 2016)

When I practiced a lot, I could shoot 4 m.o.a with a .22 target pistol with a red dot scope, from a bench (no sandbags, though).

I'd shoot it at 25 yards and 50 feet.  Never tried 50 yards.


----------

